# AGA Convention in St. Louis



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Aquatic Gardeners Association 2012 Convention is in St. Louis on November 1 - 4, 2012. Bill and I have gone to the last 2 conventions. It's so much fun. This year there is going to be an aquascaping workshop. It's only a small workshop for 18 people. It's first come first serve. It's a chance to get a complete set-up tank (with CO2) and be taught to aquascape, hands on. Right now there are only 13 spaces left. If you want to do this you have to sign up right now!

Check it out at the link below-
http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/convention.html


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

so we have to be aga members to get in or attend the work shop, confused by the prices. how much is a membership and how much is the work shop.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

fishyjoe24 said:


> so we have to be aga members to get in or attend the work shop, confused by the prices. how much is a membership and how much is the work shop.


It's all a la carte, except you do have to be an AGA member to go, a $20.00 cost.


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

You have to be an AGA Member or a MASI member, and you must register for the convention at the same time in order to register for the workshop. Everyone can attend/watch/audit the workshop. The field trips and the banquet are optional, so everything is priced separately.

The workshop also includes the driftwood, rocks, and plants. You get to take it all home. You can ship it home from the convention if you prefer for about $15 (depending on how many rocks you use!).

Cheryl


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

CherylR said:


> You have to be an AGA Member or a MASI member, and you must register for the convention at the same time in order to register for the workshop. Everyone can attend/watch/audit the workshop. The field trips and the banquet are optional, so everything is priced separately.
> 
> The workshop also includes the driftwood, rocks, and plants. You get to take it all home. You can ship it home from the convention if you prefer for about $15 (depending on how many rocks you use!).
> 
> Cheryl


cool. so if I understand right it's 20.00 a year for membership... then the work shop is X amount, and the convention is X amount...


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Yes, convention registration is $54 (if you register by September 1st) and the workshop is $89.

Both MASI and AGA are $20 per year, and both memberships include publications. Take your pick!

Cheryl


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I know I said this last year and backed out...but I am planning on going this time, and my wife actually wants to come with me!


----------

